# Carved Bathroom Vanity



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

The client for this vanity brought me a sales brochure with a picture & wanted to know if I could do one for a lower price than the one imported from Europe. Never one to turn down a challenge, we agreed on a price that was lower than the competition. My finisher refused the job for the kind of finish she wanted so she found someone else for that.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Paul.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Fancy,mancy, looking great.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Way above my pay grade . Great job Paul , thanks for sharing


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur in a league all yur own Paul...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Paul


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Excellent looking vanity but the finish is not to my taste. I hate covering wood with paint or any opaque finish covering the look of wood grain. But then from the picture I really couldn't tell what wood or grain there was. Certainly a well made piece.


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

M00sie1945 said:


> The client for this vanity brought me a sales brochure with a picture & wanted to know if I could do one for a lower price than the one imported from Europe. Never one to turn down a challenge, we agreed on a price that was lower than the competition. My finisher refused the job for the kind of finish she wanted so she found someone else for that.


Wow Paul. Any interest in doing free classes via video. Your work is incredible. I am just hoping to get two 90 or 45 degrees to come together without a space.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful job Paul. Did you vacuum laminate veneer or is it carved out of solid wood?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful piece. Craftsmanship really shows.


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

*Carved Vanity*



sreilly said:


> Excellent looking vanity but the finish is not to my taste. I hate covering wood with paint or any opaque finish covering the look of wood grain. But then from the picture I really couldn't tell what wood or grain there was. Certainly a well made piece.


The finish was what the client wanted & she was very happy with it. 'The Client is Always Right.' The wood I used was basswood. I chose it for it's ease of carving and the fact it has very little contrast between early wood & late wood. It sands readily to a very smooth surface & is often used as a base for gold leaf.


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

*Carved Vanity*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Beautiful job Paul. Did you vacuum laminate veneer or is it carved out of solid wood?


The only wood used for the bulk of the carving was solid basswood and white birch for extra strength in the legs and some framing. The drawer boxes were baltic birch plywood 
The maximum depth of carving, from high points to low points, was 2"


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice, Paul...I'm with you...cut, build, somebody else finishes...:grin:


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

*Carved Vanity*



Ed3443 said:


> Wow Paul. Any interest in doing free classes via video. Your work is incredible. I am just hoping to get two 90 or 45 degrees to come together without a space.


Ed, Most of the work I do is 'one-off', & usually requires new learning. That is why you can't expect any kind of classes in the work that I do. If there are specific questions about some detail in any of my projects, I will try to answer them. BUT, I 'hunt & peck' on my keyboard, so don't expect any long, involved descriptions. I am old school and I know what a CNC is & a little about what it can do, but I don't have a clue about how to make it work. If you take a look at the list of tools in my shop, in my introduction, you will see nothing out of the ordinary there, other then the fact that some of my machines are older then I am. However, sometimes I am able to get some of those machines to stand up on their back legs & perform tricks that would amaze you. And, I still have all the fingers I was born with.

I have been asked to provide some plans or explain how to do some details of certain projects. I will try, but in order to show plans I have to draft them out by hand & then photograph them, and load them into my computer before I can post them. Oh, I also have some shop projects on the go at the same time.:smile: Paul


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

That is Beautiful.


----------

